# model 3 direct or indirect TPMS?



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone know if the model 3 is direct or indirect tire pressure monitoring system? I know the model s/x is direct. For s/x owners, can you permanently disable your direct tpms so there is no audio/visual warnings?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

I've already seen a photo with TPMS fault. Likely aftermarket wheels. 
I hope it is indirect but I'm afraid it is direct.
If Tesla could, they would definitely go with indirect, as it is way cheaper.

But the fact that incorrect tire pressure is in TOP3 reasons for bad economy....


----------

